# Miter saw dust collection



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I am going to rebuild my miter saw stand and wanted to incorporate some dust collection at the same time. I was wondering what others have set up in their shops. If you have any photos or links that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I posted a reply on your other post in here


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*best one I've seen*

Is this one by gregL:
More pictures here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/compound-miter-saw-13332/


----------



## Grinder (Nov 17, 2007)

That's a nice looking setup. Does it have a collection port in the shroud?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not mine, but yes*

The square hole in the bottom is the dust port. AFAICT  bill


----------

